# Auratus Circling each other...



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I have noticed that for the past 3 - 4 days my auratus females (not sure coz I've heard the sub-dom males keep female coloration) have been circling each other at a very fast pace...

Any ideas???


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I'd say they're fighting. Fish establish a hierarchy. Do you have any other fish in your tank?


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

yep I do, I have got Lombardoi, Yellow labs and Albino Socolofi but it is just the female auratus that are circling...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fast-paced circling is aggression.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks DJR...

they've been acting like this for 3-4 days but thankfully there's been no fin-nipping or anything like that as yet...

Do the females show this kind of aggression too or do you think they are males???


----------



## mattyb (Mar 31, 2011)

do you already have a male Aurutus showing colour in the tank?

From what I have read and my own experiences, Aurutus are aggressive no matter the gender.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Females and males both do this. Males perhaps a bit more often than females.


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 5, 2010)

My female does this with the non dominant male in my tank.

When she was holding, he would chase her. After she spit and gained her weight back, she tries to take him out every chance she get lol


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

lol... hope its just females trying to sort out the pecking order...


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

keep a close eye on your fishy. Tail fin here one day, tail fin gone the next. I hope they figure it out soon, without murdering each other.

Also, check their scales close to the tailfin, to see if the black stripe (on the female) is looking interrupted. Clear evidence of lost scales. They bite each other's scales off just there.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks Nina_b, am doing that and so far so good...


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't tell you how much I want your experience to be the exception with auratus. Agressive, yes. Worth keeping correctly, I'd say yes. I love those stripes.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

me too Nina_b and I love their agility, they are busy moving around all the time... chasing, circling or retreating if they come face to face with my male Kenyi...


----------

